# Huge Pekin Egg!!!



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

My Pekin laid a huge egg this morning.  That must have hurt. She has been laying an egg a day since she started laying about a month ago. Sometimes she lays 2 in a day. Is there something I should be doing for her health other then giving layer pellets? She free ranges all day with my LGD and the other ducks and is put up at night. I am a little concerned for her health since she does sometimes lay 2 eggs a day. This has happened about once a week since she started laying. Here are pics.  One pic is her egg next to my mallards egg.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow ! Big egg !


----------

